# Actress Lynda Carter: National "Talk IBS" Educational Campaign



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYI; Right on!!!!!Actress Lynda Carter And The Society For Women's Health Research To Launch National "Talk IBS" Educational CampaignMonday December 2, 3:46 pm ET New Report Shows Irritable Bowel Syndrome (IBS) Widely Misunderstood, Mistreated http://biz.yahoo.com/iw/021202/049227.html


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

always the ladies.tom


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

tom, ladies first







Its just good there is someone like her coming out as a spokes person for everyone on IBS.In the big picture of things figuring it out for the ladies helps men also and helps the ladies.


----------



## Jadair (Aug 28, 2002)

tom,you make me laugh, but i get your drift. if i could do something for you, for your IBS, it would be the first on my list.jadair


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

just kidding about the gender businaess. she's good as she represetnts mid-America. I live near her birthplace. tom


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Let's be clear, it's Lynda Carter's mom who suffered from IBS.The real star is *Gloria Swanson*. She is a member of this group.Jeff


----------



## Engine23 (Nov 19, 2002)

Whi is Gloria Swansen?


----------



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

Do you mean the REAL Gloria Swanson, the silent screen icon? Who made the big comeback in Sunset Boulevard?Is that why she ate health food in public restaurants when nobody knew what tofu was? Or are you kidding? Is there a poster pseudonamed Gloria Swanson?


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Gloria Swanson is a member of the IBS Self Help Group, aka "Gswanson", member #7890.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2002)

Sounds good.(and just what you guys do without us ladies anyway???)







Evie


----------

